# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Enregistrement automatique formulaire infopath SharePoint

## loupi2004

Bonjour,
J'aimerai savoir si c'est possible de faire un enregistrement automatique pour un fichier infopath sur SharePoint
Cordialement

----------

